# My Diet/Training Log



## picklesnomo (Sep 18, 2012)

-Shooting for about 1,700 calories/day, w/220grms pro and a watchful eye on my carbs.
 -I go to school and work part-time so for convenience I'd like to eat 2 meals a day breakfast/dinner and drink 4 shakes around them. 
 -I'm about 240lbs and I'm 5'9. 
-By thanksgiving I'd be happy if I was 210 but content at 220 at which point I'll reassess
-I plan on exercising 6 days a week and working out for 4

-I believe I can do this.


----------



## picklesnomo (Sep 18, 2012)

A little background... I've been getting in shape and dieting not stricly at all the past couple months and have managed to lose 15lbs because I was coming from being extremely out of shape. Hopefully this journal helps be more accountable to a much more regimented training/diet plan.  I welcome all suggestions.


----------

